# Is he a mini-boer?



## BossHogg (Feb 2, 2017)

When I bought this sweet little buck, I was showed a Billy and a nanny and was told they were his parents. Now that we have had him for about 6 months it is clear that he isn't growing any bigger. Any ideas on what he really is??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He could be a mini mix. Was he ever treated for coccidia? Coccidia can stunt growth.


----------



## BossHogg (Feb 2, 2017)

One additional interesting piece of info on him is that on his back just above his tail and running up his back for about 6 inches, his hair is long...like 5 inches long. Just a straight line of hair that follows his spine.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

His ears seem a bit "airplaney" to be a pure boer. So he's likely a mix.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd say Boer mixed with Nigerian Dwarf. How big were his parents? Were there any miniature bucks at the breeder's farm? How old is he?


----------



## BossHogg (Feb 2, 2017)

The "parents" that were shown to me were normal sized Boers. I have a feeling I saw his momma but his real daddy was hiding somewhere.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That might have been what happened. NDs are well-known for jumping the fence and breeding does they shouldn't.


----------



## BossHogg (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank you. He is cute and our kids love him. He's a keeping whatever he is...


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree, If there's no Cocci then he's probably a mix.
I can see ND in his face. Very very Cute little guy ether way!!


----------

